# Good thoughts for my Kirby kid please xx



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

My Kirby has long term Pancreatitis, he is having a flare up at the moment!
He has been to the vet (3 times this week) he is on antibiotics, steriods & has had more blood tests... Please spare a thought for him as i'm really worried.. 

This is him yesterday - he looks fine just wish his tummy was & wish he wanted to eat xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless him he's such a sweetie,i hope he'll be ok.Our cat has IBD and she's on steroids and antibiotics it's not nice when they're not well


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Michele, did you have a stomach biopsy done on your cat? 


It's breaking my heart him being poorly, I'm in bits


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

poor lil' Kirby... He will be in my thoughts to get better......


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure will! Health issues with these little ones is unsettling. I'll be praying for the pair of you!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Jan and Karen, I'm beside myself with worry!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, sorry Kirby isn't feeling up to par. I hope this bout is over soon. Poor little guy... He's so cute btw sitting there all proud. You'd never know he wasn't feeling well looking at him.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Heather, he has finally eaten a little meal Phewwww.....

It's such a worry as every time he has a 'flare up' it damages his pancreas a bit more,so long term is a big program as some time it will give up.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers for Kirby coming right up!...Feel better soon little guy.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hope Kirby bounces back soon 
What kind of diet is he on?


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Hope Kirby bounces back soon
> What kind of diet is he on?


He is on a vet food - it is the 'only' food he keeps down! 
All other foods he just throws up


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Cream Chi's said:


> Thanks Michele, did you have a stomach biopsy done on your cat?
> 
> 
> It's breaking my heart him being poorly, I'm in bits


I can understand how you feel,yes she did, she's had blood tests,her poo was sent to USA for analysis,she's been on steroids all her life she's 8 now,and she was on Metronizadole a few weeks ago,then she's been on human meds.She's ok for a while ,then it flares up so then she's put on another kind of med ,as the vet said they can get used to one kind of med.Don't let the steroids frighten you,as i say she's been on them all her life.If she wasn't insured we would have spent thousands of pounds on her already.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor little Kirby. I hope he feels better.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

He is often on steriods too, he is also on pancreatic enzymes and zantac 3 times a day.

He may also have SIBO - we are waiting on tests results. 

We are 'talking' with our vet re a biopsy BUT with pancretitus ANY stress sets off a flare up and putting him out will be a big stress for him which is a danger!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my good wishes and healing thoughts for little Kirby. She's adorable. I'm so sorry she's feeling poorly.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope Kirby feels better soon...I had a cat also that had pancreatitis...she would have flare ups every so many months...it was always stressful to deal with when she was sick......
Kirby is a really cutie too ..


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sara...I was so sad to read of Kirbys health issues...I didn't realize he had this chronic condition...so hard on such a little man and momma.....
I will keep in him in my prayers....gentle hugs to him from the girls ...Kathleen


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Praying for him and you.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you all so very much.. Kirby had a bad day saturday, but was a little better yesterday - this morning he has 'better' poo (but not right) 
He is a bit happier in himself .. Back at vets at 3.30 today ..

xx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like Kirby kid has small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO)
or a infection in his pancreas :sad7:

He has steriods & more antibiotics, his temp is still high - Back to vets Friday unless I need to take him back sooner..


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Sara, I am so sorry to hear this. Will be sending prayers and positive vibes for little Kirby. Thank you for keeping us updated. I will be checking to see how he is doing. Many (((HUGS))) for you at this stressful time.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I will be keeping Kirby in my prayers Sara...and pray the meds start working and he gets better by the time Father Christmas comes down his chimney !


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor Kirby.. and what a handsome fellow he is!!
I would really suggest looking into some alternative diets for him. Prescription veterinary food is really not all it's cracked up to be. I would try and see if there's any kind he can keep down that is a high-quality food or even raw diet. I have heard some miracle stories of dogs with such chronic ailments that actually improve over time just by putting them on proper nutrition instead of the fillers and such in prescription foods. Sadly most vets don't know much about nutrition other than the few things they are told in vet school (which, are funded by these Prescription companies.) =/ It's sad really, as they aren't even being taught the truth but instead recommend what they were paid (and taught) to believe is actually healthy. 
Here are a few links you might find helpful.

This one in particular is from someone who brought home the Rx H/D diet and after doing research realized how bad it was; and was given quite a few alternative suggestions.

What is the best food for chronic pancreatitis?

Pancreatitis Diet

Good luck!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you all so much, Kirby is having a better day today! 
SOLID poo & happy in himself 

Kat, THANK you so much for all your advice and the links .I would love to feed kirby a more 'natural diet' but trust me I have tried .. I was not told be the vet to feed him vet food, I tried it when I was at a loss as to what feed him, he throws up with in mins on any other food (even cooked chicken etc) a while ago he got hold of a tiny bit of cooked chicken (from nanny's house), that night he was throwing up and had jelly type poo with blood in ... My vet is really good and a personal friend of mine, she would never 'tell' me what to feed my dogs! 

Also I have tried him on raw and ziwi peak (not together) just by adding 1 bit to his meal and it is sick and poo with in hours and he ends up in the vet.
This is the first time in over a month he has been pooly, so most of the time he really does do fine on this food.. 

With SIBO it is not a good idea to change anything so for now he has to stay on the same food ..

He is so precious to me - my heart dog xx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

glad to hear kirby is feeling better!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you ... Today Kirby did a GOOD poo ... I'm so happy 

He is back at vet Friday morning (before I go to work (Kirby is working with me too  ) ) 

Praying he no longer has a temperature!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh thank goodness Kirby is doing better! I was so sad and nervous reading your thread. 
I hope your little one stays upbeat. I'll keep both of you in my thoughts. Wishing Kirby well!

BIG hugs for you!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cream Chi's said:


> My Kirby has long term Pancreatitis, he is having a flare up at the moment!
> He has been to the vet (3 times this week) he is on antibiotics, steriods & has had more blood tests... Please spare a thought for him as i'm really worried..
> 
> This is him yesterday - he looks fine just wish his tummy was & wish he wanted to eat xx


I'm sorry. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Update : 

Back from the vets and Kirby is doing great - solid poo (no slime etc ) 
He still has a bit of a temperature but is still on antibiotics and steriods,
the temp may be just because of his SIBO .. 

He is happy & full of trouble 

He has a new medical ID tag which the vet thought was great


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news !


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad to hear Kirby is feeling better!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing much better too...I hope he completely recovers soon.


----------

